# HomePod et Philips hue, besoin d’aide



## ktv75 (7 Juillet 2018)

bonjour a tous !

J’ai actuellement 2 HomePod mis en stéréo, Siri fonctionne bien aucun soucis

J’ai acheté aujourd’hui des Philips hue, j’ai tout mis en fonction, tout fonctionne, quand je demande à Siri de mon iPhone, les lumières s’allume bien, cependant quand je demande à Siri du HomePod, celui ci me dit que y’a rien de configuré dans le HomeKit..

Pourtant le HomeKit a bien tout de remplis

Je suis un peu perdu... des idées ?


----------



## Romaric. (19 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème.
J'ai essayé de débrancher/rebrancher le HomePod, réinitialiser HomeKit dans l'app Hue… ça marche avec Siri sur l'iPad mais pas sur le HomePod.
Sur le forum Apple il est dit que c'est un bug réglé en 11.4.1 pourtant mon HomePod est à cette version.
Si quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## Romaric. (20 Juillet 2018)

Alors j'ai réinitialisé mon HomePod et maintenant ça fonctionne !


----------

